# Excellent 7.62x39 Rossi Rifle with 3x9x40 scope for sale



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

You can check out all the details of the rifle and pictures I have posted here:

http://www.armslist.com/posts/14335...9-rossi-single-shot-rifle-w--new-3x9x40-scope

Ohio Rusty ><>


----------

